# Crazy eliquid machine



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

The Crazy DIY E-Liquid Machine (CEM) generates randomly the most surprising DIY E-Liquids from hundreds of flavors. 
Each recipe will be unique. 

http://www.crazyeliquidmachine.com/index.php

Give it ago, you get some crazy combinations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/8/16)

I have several dozen of my own "never again" mixes sitting on my mixing table. Will this do better?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

LOL! There are some crazy ones but just keep going, you'll find some nice ones. 

I just had a beef and chocolate one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

Everything is random (in a sort of way) . The avg % of flavors are from the manufacturers instructions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (29/8/16)

Forgive me being slightly off topic, but am I the only one that can not throw a bottle of even the most vile mix away? I still have them all.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (29/8/16)

Raindance said:


> Forgive me being slightly off topic, but am I the only one that can not throw a bottle of even the most vile mix away? I still have them all.



LOL Been there....still there


----------



## Warlock (29/8/16)

No @Raindance you are not on your own. I am determined to vape every one of my attempts. For this reason I make very small test mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/8/16)

Raindance said:


> Forgive me being slightly off topic, but am I the only one that can not throw a bottle of even the most vile mix away? I still have them all.


You guys are crazy. I dump the stuff down a drain if its not vapable after a month or menthol can't fix it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/8/16)

Raindance said:


> Forgive me being slightly off topic, but am I the only one that can not throw a bottle of even the most vile mix away? I still have them all.



Same here, but I'm cheap and refuse to waste anything! 

I see it as inspiration to mix better

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## notna (29/8/16)

Raindance said:


> Forgive me being slightly off topic, but am I the only one that can not throw a bottle of even the most vile mix away? I still have them all.


There are some things even time cannot heal..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/16)

Will have to check this out.


----------



## Deadz (30/8/16)

Interesting...

Just got this one: http://www.crazyeliquidmachine.com/archive.php?key=57c51f1b5d1b6
Might actually work... might just need to tweak it a little

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (30/8/16)

This is fun. After tweaking the settings a bit, there are some interesting recipes.


----------



## Raindance (30/8/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> You guys are crazy. I dump the stuff down a drain if its not vapable after a month or menthol can't fix it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Menthol! Now there is an idea!


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/8/16)

Raindance said:


> Menthol! Now there is an idea!


Menthol fixes a lot of oopsies

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/9/16)

Find some nice ones

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

